# Jurys Inn Galway - seeking an alternative.



## Raw babe (28 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I just rang Jurys in Galway and got quoted a price of €176 incl Breakfast for one night (two adults).  This seems very expensive for a Jurys Inn. 

Does anyone know of any hotels very near to Jurys Inn that we could try instead?

Thanks very much,


----------



## Harry31 (28 Jul 2011)

just did a post about hotels in Galway - we booked the Victoria Hotel B & B Fri & Sat nights for 300Eu.  It's not a very fancy hotel but just off the square so it'll do us - ring the hotel direct & ask for the best price they will give you.


----------



## Sunny (28 Jul 2011)

When is it for? If it is for this week, you will have problems...


----------



## Threadser (28 Jul 2011)

Race week is always very expensive. Try the Pillo hotel (formerly Courtyard by Marriott). I stayed there recently and thought it was fairly reasonable.


----------



## WindUp (28 Jul 2011)

Harbour Hotel is also reasonable


----------



## Raw babe (28 Jul 2011)

No its for the end of August.  We have friends staying in Jurys Inn so we want somewhere pretty close to there.


----------



## WindUp (28 Jul 2011)

House hotel is nice . v close.. not sure of price


----------



## Raw babe (28 Jul 2011)

Thanks Windup, I tried that place but its fully booked. 

We got the Spanish Arch so hopefully thats ok!


----------



## Hillsalt (29 Jul 2011)

There are only a handful of hotels with  a few hundred meters of Jurys. The House Hotel looks quite plush, the Spanish Arch is probably a bit more basic but it right in the middle of Quay Street so don't plan an early night. 

Further afield but still within a 5 minute walk, try The Victoria, The Meyrick, Park House, The Western, and the Imperial.. all of which are in or around Eyre Square. 

I always recommend two fine hotels in Salthill. The Salthill Hotel and the Galway Bay both overlook the Atlantic Ocean, are on a city bus service (Bus No 1 from outside AIB Eyre Square). Both are newish, have great facilities and are only €10 taxi fare away from the loudness of Quay Street.


----------



## The_Banker (30 Jul 2011)

Harry31 said:


> just did a post about hotels in Galway - we booked the Victoria Hotel B & B Fri & Sat nights for 300Eu.  It's not a very fancy hotel but just off the square so it'll do us - ring the hotel direct & ask for the best price they will give you.



You could try the Ibis just out the start of The Headford Rd. A basic hotel but comfortable and functional. Plus, free parking.


----------



## iscritto (30 Jul 2011)

Radisson normally around 150e and if you or someone you know has O2 treats you will get 20% off... with a voucher code. Other option could be to use booking.com or roomex.com etc and get Jurys at a cheaper rate. No way is it worth paying 176 for a room there.


----------



## Hillsalt (30 Jul 2011)

The_Banker said:


> You could try the Ibis just out the start of The Headford Rd. A basic hotel but comfortable and functional. Plus, free parking.



The Ibis closed down 4 or 5 years ago.


----------

